# upside down tree



## glenno (Sep 9, 2007)

I have a customer who has an upside down tree in need of pruning. Is there a special way to prune them? How can I find the advice and information I need?

Thanks,
Glenno


----------



## Dixie1 (Sep 27, 2007)

what does that mean upside down tree? you are definitely going to need a picture.


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, Dixie! I've been wondering about this post for a few weeks but didn't want to be an idiot and ask what heck kind of tree this refered to!


----------



## DonnyO (Sep 27, 2007)

I assume it's a weeping cherry or beech or something like that.

If not, stand on your head and prune as you normally would!


----------



## glenno (Sep 28, 2007)

If you stare at the tree, it looks like the branches are growing the wrong way. the leaves are dark and a little purple colored. I'll try and get a picture.
Weeping sounds about right, I'm just guessing.

Thanks,
Glenno


----------



## Dixie1 (Sep 28, 2007)

could be a weeping purple beech or a weeping japanese maple?

http://www.monrovia.com/PlantInf.ns...396aac9ebb399b6a8825684d007132a5!OpenDocument

or

http://www.soonerplantfarm.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=plants.plantDetail&plant_id=46

or neither?

what is your purpose of pruning? to limb up the bottom? thanks.


----------



## glenno (Sep 28, 2007)

I just needed to prune a few limbs up top because they were not taking the right shape or growing the right way. It has that weeping look to it.

thanks


----------



## BostonBull (Sep 29, 2007)

so........any pics? and we can help you decide on what cuts to make and where to make them?


----------



## turnkey4099 (Sep 30, 2007)

There is IIANM an African tree that is known that way (?Baobob?).

Yep. http://www.tourismpenang.gov.my/articlePrint.cfm?id=27

Harry K


----------



## glenno (Oct 3, 2007)

hi again,
i finally got a picture of the tree, the owner thinks the word purple is in the name of it. as soon as i figure out how to, i will send it along.
thanks


----------



## glenno (Oct 3, 2007)

to what address do i send the picture to?
please advise
thanks


----------



## glenno (Oct 3, 2007)

the leaves are purple in the spring, green in the fall and fall off for the winter.


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 4, 2007)

Kind of crappy picture, but it looks like a Weeping European Beech. Get a couple differetn angles, and a picture of the base where it meets the ground, AND a picture of the leaves/stems


----------



## DonnyO (Oct 4, 2007)

no need, it is a weeping european beech.......


----------



## polexie (Oct 4, 2007)

I am sure it is!


----------



## polexie (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, fogot to answer the pruning.

You can prune it the way you like, but be careful. As soon as there will be direct summer sunlight on the bark of the stem it wil burn because the barc is very thin. 

The way i see it, don't take to much of it looks like a healty young tree. The normal green and purple beeches are used for hedges. So pruning is no problem, as long as the stem stays in the shade.

Here in Holland they become, together with oaks the biggest trees.:rockn: 

Good luck!


----------



## Dixie1 (Oct 5, 2007)

i see the limb in question. you could remove that top one to the left if you wish, but i bet with time as the limb gets heavier with foliage it will train itself to weep more? lovely tree. I wish we could grow those here.


----------

